# Midori



## cadillacbike (Nov 24, 2017)

Found this bike midori Japanese i think sn100592. Its in nice shape midori all over it.was told it could be from the 30s they cut the 


 

 

 

 

 tires off. Any help would be greatful tires 26×1 3/8


----------

